# tecumseh 6 hp carb ques



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

i have a six hp motor and was wondering what the stock carb settings are it came off a ariens snow blower and is now on a go cart right now it will bogg and backfire a few times then go but when leaving idle it pops


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

try screwing down then backing out one and a half to 2 turns on the low speed needle.then try screwing in the high speed one until it runs ruff and backing it out until running fine on full throttle.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

79t/a
Here's the lowdown on setting just about any Tecumseh carb. There are two needles, one on the side (that's the low speed needle) and one on the bottom (that's the high speed needle) Turn both in just til they stop....don't wrench them in any further or you'll mess up the tips. Now back them both out 1 1/4 turns. This is a good spot for starting the engine. Now start the engine and let it get up to operating temperature and put it to full throttle. Turn the high speed needle in till the engine starts to run rough or sputter (remember this location) now turn it out til the motor starts to run rough or sputter (remember this location) now go inbetween these two points and you should have your ideal operation range. You may have to lean or richen it a bit from here to fine tune it to your motor.

snoman


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

i figured it out it was a combination between the fuel lines and idle screw thanx for ur help though


----------

